# Free betta drawings



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey all! I haven't done a ton of drawing lately, but have been itching to draw some betta's. Below are samples of my work. These pieces are 2.5" x 3.5" roughly the size of a baseball card. I will send you the actual drawing which means I will need your address. These cards are called ATC's and I have been trading them with others for a few years now.

The samples below are done in watercolor and Copic marker. Yours will most likely be done in Copic unless I get the urge to paint. I will start with 5 people. And after I am done with those I will decide if I want to do more or not.

When your drawing is finished I will post it here, and then pm you for your address so I can send you the actual card.

For the pictures please post a clear image to the thread.


----------



## Leviathon (Jun 26, 2013)

These are awesome! I'd really like one, but I'm not sure if I'd be willing to give out my mail address. I'd be totally fine with you scanning it/taking a picture of it and posting it here, though.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I dont have a scanner. If you want to see my reputation I can give you my atc trading rep, as well as like my amazon rep and stuff


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Could I get one of my daughter's HMPKEE, Aragast? I'd love to surprise her with it. If the picture's not clear enough I have more.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow he's a stunner! The more pics I have to go off the better. So if I could just get a few more that would be awesome.


----------



## Leviathon (Jun 26, 2013)

a123andpoof said:


> I dont have a scanner. If you want to see my reputation I can give you my atc trading rep, as well as like my amazon rep and stuff


Oh I totally trust you, I just don't feel comfortable giving out my mail address. I'm totally fine if you just took a picture of the drawing, posted it here and kept it for yourself, but if you don't wish to do that that's alright. :-D


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

could you please pic one from my album "my fish"


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Sure Leviathon I can do that.

1.Justmel
2. Leviathon
3.Mybabyjets
4.
5.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

*More pics*

Sure, I got more pictures, lol. Thank you SO much. My daughter is going to love it!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks! I will get to work on these in the next day or so!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Leviathon do you happen to have any other pictures? Maybe some more side view ones?


----------



## Leviathon (Jun 26, 2013)

a123andpoof said:


> Leviathon do you happen to have any other pictures? Maybe some more side view ones?




































I hope these pictures are good enough, I don't have a very good camera (plus I'm not the avid photographer) so I'm happy when a picture comes out clearly. :-D If you need anymore just ask! And thank you so much!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks. I think I can work with those.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Justmel here is your card. Please let me know what you think. If you are happy with it pm me your address so I can get it in the mail.



Leviathon your card is completed as well I will have it uploaded most likely later tonight.

Mybettajets your card is outlined. I will try and color it tomorrow.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

And for Leviathon


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

can you do Q-Tip?


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I would love to!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

a123andpoof said:


> Justmel here is your card. Please let me know what you think. If you are happy with it pm me your address so I can get it in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is GREAT! You got his messed up EE and all. Vivian will love that little detail! The spots are perfect too, the only thing is Aragast is all white except those spots. I really hate to ask, and if it was for me I wouldn't, but is there any chance you can do one where he's white? Everything else is totally perfect though.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Sure. In the pictures he looked like he was light pink. Which is why I made him that color. But I can re-do it in white.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey mybettajets let me know what you think. In the pics it was sort of hard to tell colors so hopefully I did okay. If not let me know!


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

a123andpoof said:


> Hey mybettajets let me know what you think. In the pics it was sort of hard to tell colors so hopefully I did okay. If not let me know!


i like it you get her white lines perfect..thank you


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey everyone I am back to drawing after a hectic weekend. Hopefully I will have some cards done this week.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

]Hey can u draw my 3 bettas?

Here's my new betta, he has no name yet





Inferno







Sunny





Thanks


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey bettacrab I would love to. It may take me a little while to get them done though.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Justmel please let me know what you think he is white now with just a touch of pink shading. I know he doesnt look exactly like the last, but being hand drawn I can't make every one look the same.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

He is awesome. Thank you SO much!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Great. Glad you like it.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok thank


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Will you get to the others?


----------

